# Welche leichtgängige Schaltung für 20" Kinder-MTB?



## MaHaHnE (6. Oktober 2020)

Moin Zusammen.

Wir haben ein Early Rider Seeker 20 für unseren kleinen 4,5 Jährigen gekauft. Mit dem Rad kommt er super klar. Nur die Schaltung ist einfach zu Schwergängig. Verbaut ist eine Box Components four achtfach Schaltung mit triggern und 11-42 Kassette
(nen 42er Ritzel muss nicht wirklich sein. Da ist er dann doch arg langsam trotz Nähmaschinentrittfrequenz...)
Den Schaltzug habe ich schon getauscht von der QEM Jagwire auf einen Jagwire Elite sealed Schaltzug mit recht weiten Radien.

Die unteren Gänge gehen nun recht leicht, aber die letzten 4 großen Kettenblätter kann er nicht richtig schalten. Naja, kurzum:

Was habt ihr bei Euren Kiddies an 20" Rädern verbaut und lässt sich gut schalten?


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2020)

Meiner hat mit der Sram X5 die standardmäßig am Woom verbaut ist keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (6. Oktober 2020)

Sram Gripshift 9.0 SL (9fach, immer noch am im Einsatz, am 24er jetzt ) und am zweiten 24er Gripshift X0 10fach.
Sehr geringe Bedienkräfte, im Gegensatz zu Shimano Revoshift.


----------



## icebreaker (6. Oktober 2020)

Noch eine X7 am Early Rider 20" mit Triggern. Gab nie Probleme. Wenn ich wechseln müsste, dann wahrscheinliche auf X5 9-fach mit Triggern.


----------



## joglo (6. Oktober 2020)

von dem Box Komponenten hatte ich vorher ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört








						Box Components | BMX & MTB– Box®
					

Box Components was created with a rebellious vision and towering objective: to chart new courses and promote forward-thinking products.




					www.boxcomponents.com
				











						Box Components | BMX & MTB– Box®
					

Box Components was created with a rebellious vision and towering objective: to chart new courses and promote forward-thinking products.




					www.boxcomponents.com
				




Sind die "schwergängig"? Wenn Du selber (im Montierständer o.ä.) schaltest, merkst Du auch das die letzten Gänge mehr Kraft bedürfen?
Passt die Kettenlänge? Evtl. ist das Schaltwerk bei den großen Ritzeln schon stark gespannt und es wird deshalb mehr Kraft benötigt?
Hast Du nur zum Probieren eine andere 8-fach Kassette, so ne olle 11-32 z.B., damit könntest Du probieren ob es die Schaltkomponenten sind oder wirklich der spezielle Kraftaufwand auf die großen Ritzel der 11-42T Kassette zu schalten?

Leider sind die Box-Schaltung vom Einzugsverhältnis nicht zu Shimano oder SRAM kompatibel, d.h. wenn Du da Hand anlegen willst musst Du eben Schaltwerk und Trigger tauschen 
Wenn Du dann zumindest die Kassette behalten willst, dann brauchst Du auch ein modernes Schaltwerk (sonst ist 42T einfach ein Krampf), aber auch einen passenden 8-fach Schalthebel.
Bei Shimano wurde bei MTB Komponenten zwischen 9- und 10-fach das Einzugsverhältnis geändert (Dyna-sys). D.h. ein modernes Schaltwerk für 42T Ritzel, war immer für >10-fach konzeptioniert und passt dann nicht mit den alten 8-fach Hebeln.
Bleibt Dir nur SRAM, hier ist das Einzugsverhältnis gleich, d.h. Du könntest ein GX nehmen (das eigentlich für 12-fach ist) und einen 8-fach Trigger dazu z.B. X4





						Schalthebel Rechts SRAM X4 8-Fach Trigger | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Schalthebel Rechts SRAM X4 8-Fach Trigger ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				



oder 8-fach Drehgriffschalthebel z.B. Gripshift 3.0 (Achtung kein MRX, die sind nur für Shimano)








						SRAM Drehgriffschalter 3.0 Comp
					

Sicher und übersichtlich: der 3.0 Drehgriffschalter von SRAM Der 3.0 Drehgriffschalter von SRAM sorgt dafür, dass Du sicher und komfortabel die Gänge wechseln kannst. Das leicht einsehbare Quick View Display ermöglicht Dir jederzeit einen Blick auf d




					www.bike-components.de
				




Ob Gripshift oder Trigger muss wohl jeder für sich selber klären, ich persönlich finde Drehgriff bei den kleinere Kindern einfacher zum erklären. Ergnomisch ist wahrscheinlich ein Trigger aber dann für größere im aktiven Einsatz besser.

Übrigens gibt es selbst auf der earlyrider Seite noch ein Bild wo (noch?) ein GX benutzt wird


			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0248/4039/files/Seeker_20_standover_heights_magnified_3000_x_1687_MOZ_1944x.jpg?v=1574090969
		


Ach ja, last but not least, Du hast ja ein schönes Bike gekauft und dafür auch ordentlich Geld in die Hand genommen. Ich würde mich auch mal an den Händler oder Early Rider Support wenden, um nach juristischen Terms eine Nachbesserung zu verlangen. Ist ja ein Kinderbike, sollte deshalb kinderleicht zu bedienen sein.


----------



## Binem (6. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben ein Orbea Grow ( leider es war pink und musste sein) mit 7 Gängen und Shimano Altus🙈 Schaltung, klappt hervorragend mit der 5 Jährigen.  Bekommen hat sie es mit fast 5 Jahren bei 106cm und 16 kg Gewicht.


----------



## johnnyra (6. Oktober 2020)

Hier SRAM X7 mit Gripshiftern. Mit 5 Jahren kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (6. Oktober 2020)

Sram X0 Drehgriff 9 fach mit XO Schaltwerk aus Papis Restekiste. Ging problemlos.


----------



## joglo (6. Oktober 2020)

habt Ihr übrigens alle ein short cage Schaltwerk? Bei 20" LRS ist mid oder long cage ja eigentlich schon zu lang. Die Auswahl an short-cage Schaltwerke - lassen wir hier mal spezielle DH-Schaltwerke mit extra Dämpfung usw raus - wird immer kleiner.


----------



## Ivenl (6. Oktober 2020)

Xt am 20' und xx1 am 24'. Dir SRAM Trigger lohnen sich erst ab x0, dann sind sie besser einzustellen


----------



## MaHaHnE (7. Oktober 2020)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos. Wird wohl auf ein mid cage X5 rauslaufen. X7 Shifter sind noch da. Damit probiere ich es dann mal aus und werde berichten. 




joglo schrieb:


> ch ja, last but not least, Du hast ja ein schönes Bike gekauft und dafür auch ordentlich Geld in die Hand genommen. Ich würde mich auch mal an den Händler oder Early Rider Support wenden, um nach juristischen Terms eine Nachbesserung zu verlangen. Ist ja ein Kinderbike, sollte deshalb kinderleicht zu bedienen sein.



Habe ich schon gemacht. Leider ist der Händler ein großer Versender und die wollen das Rad zur Überprüfung haben. Damit wäre die Saison gelaufen. Das wollen wir nicht. Eine (in meinen Augen) kulante Nachbesserung in Form von anderen Komponenten zu Sonderpreisen ist nicht möglich.
Der Hersteller ist informiert, aber bislang hat sich noch niemand gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario8 (7. Oktober 2020)

Habe so ein 20"-Rad mit 1 x 7-fach-Shimano in Arbeit gehabt (mit Rapidshift oder wie das heißt). An solch kleinen Laufrädern den langen Ausleger einer Kettenschaltung zu haben, ist eigentlich Unfug (wie lange wird der leben?). Weiterhin fiel auf, dass der Kettenschräglauf bei der kurzen Kettenstrebe eigentlich zu groß ist. Also warum nicht mal was gescheites rein und zwar eine Rohloff, anfangs mal mit interner Ansteuerung, zusätzlich geschützt (damit die externe Schaltbox nicht abgeschossen wird), die dann auf die größeren Räder mitgenommen und passend umgebaut wird. Eine Rohloff lässt sich immer instand setzen. Wenn demnächst eh Helikoptergeld ausgeworfen wird, sollte das doch drinnen sein ? Ich habe es zwar nicht umgesetzt, da das Rad nicht zum eigenen Hausstand gehört, aber würde es dafür tun. Eine Nexus darf es auch sein, aber warum den Nachwuchs nicht gleich an was gescheites gewöhnen?


----------



## Mzungu (7. Oktober 2020)

Saint 10fach, Trigger mit Aufklebern.


----------



## joglo (7. Oktober 2020)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos. Wird wohl auf ein mid cage X5 rauslaufen. X7 Shifter sind noch da. Damit probiere ich es dann mal aus und werde berichten.


Mid cage Schaltwerke hängen halt am 20ziger schon ziemlich runter, daran wird man sich wahrscheinlich gewöhnen müssen, auch bei den ganzen Kinderbikes der Herstellern, weil Shimano ja fast nix mehr mit short cage hat...
Trotzdem, vorallen bei Allround-Rädern für 5-7 jährige, die ja nicht unbedingt eine 11-42Kassette brauchen, finde ich das optisch einfach ein Overkill am Bike und man bleibt natürlich mehr hängen damit.

Hier mal ein Link zu eine guten Angebot aus China für ein GX mit Shortcage








						58.34US $ 32% OFF|SRAM GX 10 Speed Schaltwerk Kurze Käfig für 1x10 Geschwindigkeit nur 36T max Schwarz|Fahrrad-Umwerfer|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Schnegge (7. Oktober 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem, vorallen bei Allround-Rädern für 5-7 jährige, die ja nicht unbedingt eine 11-42Kassette brauchen, finde ich das optisch einfach ein Overkill am Bike
> ...


Das 42 Ritzel am 20 Zöller ist defintiv ein overkill bei dem laut hompage 30er Kettenblatt... eigentlich schimpfe ich ja immer , dass die Kinderbikes keine vernünftige Untersetzung haben... aber was Earlyrider da dran baut, schiesst weit über das Ziel hinaus. Vorallem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Kids vorallem erstmal nur 2 Gänge nutzten... den kleinsten und den grössten...


----------



## MaHaHnE (7. Oktober 2020)

Muss ich auch sagen, dass das 42er absolut nicht not tut. Da reicht voll und ganz ein 36er. Habe vorhin mein Fatbike einmal geschlachtet und die X9 Schalthebel / short cage Schaltwerk eine 10fach Sunrace cassette.
Was an den Box Schalthebeln einfach nervt, ist der anfängliche Leerweg. Der Schaltvorgang kommt erst, nachdem der Hebel ordentlich reingedrückt wurde. Also es wird da Kraft benötigt, wo Kinderdaumen schon voll gestreckt sind. Also, dat is nix für Kids...


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (7. Oktober 2020)

Habe günstig für das aufzubauende Supurb BO20 bei Kleinanzeigen nen Deore RD-M6000 GS bekommen .
Nun steht in den Specs 

Großes Ritzel_Max.    42T
Großes Ritzel_Min.    42T









						RD-M6000-GS | SHIMANO BIKE-DEUTSCHLAND
					






					bike.shimano.com
				




Kann man da echt kein kleineres Ritzelpaket fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (9. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das so stimmt, darfst Du hinten gar keine Kasette fahren.... 42er Singlespeed 

Spaß beiseite: Als "Max"-Begrenzung verstehe ich, kleiner sollte aber immer möglich sein!
(Ohne Gewähr, da bei uns ausschließlich SRAM gefahren wird...)

Edit: Auch gut, das Schaltwerk kann vorne bis zu 10 Zähne schalten!


----------



## joglo (9. Oktober 2020)

Stimme zu, hört sich nach Quatsch an, und das Deore Schaltwerk kann bestimmt auch kleinere Kassetten bedienen.

Ich würde aber nochmals hinweisen das ein mid-cage evtl. auch schon zu lange für ein Rad mit 20" Rädern ist.

Was überhaupt nicht geht sind long-cage (aus der Vorstellung der neuen Bulls Kinderräder)




Bild aus: 
	

	







						Das 20"-Bike (hier im Bild) soll 8,3 kg auf die Waage bringen
					

Kostenpunkt für das 20"-Rad: Knapp 900 €.




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Shimano hat nämlich mittlerweile auch angefangen die Altus Schaltwerke nur noch als long-cage zu produzieren.

Sieht für mich gefährlich zu lang aus. Zudem sind die neue Schaltwerke auch alle ziemlich sperrig breit bauend.

Frühers wurden hier im Forum alte, schlanke 105er Rennradschaltwerke benutzt die verglichen zu den aktuellen MTB Schaltwerken (selbst Altus und Alivio sind jetzt so riesen Dinger) wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein Drittel so groß waren.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (9. Oktober 2020)

Ist wirklich unglücklich, beim m6000 gibt es nur noch das mittlere und das große. Wenn die Laufräder fertig sind, muss ich das mal ausprobieren. Nen 10fach 105er hätte ich sogar noch hier. 
Allerdings wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob das sauber bei 1x10 laufen würde. Hatte das mal auf nem Rad als 3x10 verbaut und auf dem mittleren Kurbelblatt konnte ich da nicht sauber alle Ritzel durchschalten (Schalthebel waren aber auch schon ziemlich durch).


----------



## Ivenl (9. Oktober 2020)

Kauft doch einfach die alten 8-9 xt, die Kosten 25€, manchmal mitm ganzen Rad dran, dass die Ersatzteil Kiste füllt.


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. Oktober 2020)

Habe nun die X9 eingebaut. läuft absolut besser. Unser kleiner kommt nun mit dem Schalten super klar. 
Die BOX FOUR ist nun ans Fatbike gewandert und wird da geschunden... 
Resumee daher: BOX FOUR is für kids einfach nix...


----------



## reinivandu (5. November 2020)

Hallo, 
Microshift Marvo xe schaltwerk 11/34 kasette mit shimano altus Trigger am kubikes 20S custom kommt mein sohn super klar, er wird im dezember 4 fährt aber schon seit dem Sommer damit.

Sein cousin (a jahr älter) hat mit der 8 fach gripshift am standard kubikes 20 s seine Probleme...
Lg
Reini


----------



## MasterMind145 (5. November 2020)

Ich fahre achtfach mit einer 11-32er Kassette von Sram in Kombination mit einem kurzen XT Schaltwerk und einem alten LX Achtfachschalter


----------



## hwinkel (7. November 2020)

Meine kleine fährt am 20"er den Shimano Saint Schaltwerk und einen SL-M980 Trigger. Schaltet leicht und knackig (zumindest mit frischen, gut verlegten Zügen). Mit Gripshift hatten wir Probleme (das Kind hat immer nur ausm ersten ins letzte Gang und umgekehrt geschalten, alles dazwischen wurde ignoriert ).


----------



## derwp (15. Dezember 2020)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Habe nun die X9 eingebaut. läuft absolut besser. Unser kleiner kommt nun mit dem Schalten super klar.
> Die BOX FOUR ist nun ans Fatbike gewandert und wird da geschunden...
> Resumee daher: BOX FOUR is für kids einfach nix...


Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Ich überlege auch gerade, ob es ein Early Rider 20" wird. Aber die Trigger waren mir doch suspekt. Habe auch gleich über Gripshift nachgedacht. Mein Gedanke war nur, ob 9-fach so einfach auf den Freilauf passt. Hätte noch ein Deore 9-fach Schaltwerk rumliegen. Passt die 9-fach Kassette also ohne Probleme drauf?


----------



## MaHaHnE (16. Dezember 2020)

Ist ein ganz normaler Shimano Freilauf, wie er Jahrzehnte vor Micro Spline  verbaut wurde. Daher wird 9-fach auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (16. Dezember 2020)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Ist ein ganz normaler Shimano Freilauf, wie er Jahrzehnte vor Micro Spline  verbaut wurde. Daher wird 9-fach auch passen.


Warscheinlich passt sogar noch 11 Fach drauf


----------



## derwp (17. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch!


----------



## nmnn (20. Dezember 2020)

Bin derzeit am Material für einen Neuaufbau unseres alten 20".
Fur Antrieb/Schaltung habe ich derzeit  zwei Optionen im Kopf. 
1. 32er Kettenblatt vorne, hinten 10fach 11/32, Schaltwerk Shimano Zee, Shifter SLX oder Zee. 
2. 30er Kettenblatt vorne, hinten 9fach 11/28, Schaltung dann wohl Sram. 

Was ich allerdings nicht möchte sind "Drehgriffe". Auch Kassetten mit 36 oder mehr Zähnen empfinde ich nicht unbedingt als notwendig. 

Welche 9fach Alternativen gibt's denn noch von Shimano? Alte XT/XTR o.ä. Aber was gibt's sinnvolles neues? Oder gibt es tatsächlich noch ganz was anderes?


----------



## Ivenl (20. Dezember 2020)

Deore? Bei der kleinen Kassette theoretisch auch die Rennrad Schaltungen.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (20. Dezember 2020)

Bei 32 Zähnen und 9 Fach das kurze Sora Schaltwerk gibt kaum noch was kürzeres und bei 20" gehts am ehesten darum Bodenkontakt zu vermeiden.


----------



## tjm_ (20. Dezember 2020)

Shimano Sora gibt es in 9x mittellang (das heißt kurz, ist es aber nicht): RD-R3000-SS. Das Schaltwerk geht bei uns problemlos mit einer XT 11-34. Es müssten alle alten 9x-Schalthebel kompatibel sein (Bei uns Microshift, der uns auch auf 9x festgelegt hat).

t.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (23. Dezember 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Stimme zu, hört sich nach Quatsch an, und das Deore Schaltwerk kann bestimmt auch kleinere Kassetten bedienen.
> 
> Ich würde aber nochmals hinweisen das ein mid-cage evtl. auch schon zu lange für ein Rad mit 20" Rädern ist.
> 
> ...


Bei mir sieht es leider ähnlich aus. Auf dem 36er Ritzel sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## devil77 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo, bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einer "kompakteren" Schaltung. Aktuell ist eine ADVENT Microshift 1x9 verbaut. Die Geräusche beim Schräglauf im 1. und 9. Gang sind schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Ganz davon zu sprechen das man mit dem Schaltwerk ne Maus rasieren kann die drunter durch möchte.
Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen einfach auf 7 fach umzurüsten, reicht vollkommen. Bin ich mir aber unsicher ob das Set harmoniert bzw. ob es bessere Alternativen gibt. Kassette 7 fach SRAM PG-720 mit ZEE Schaltwerk und ZEE 10fach Shifter. Kette eine 11 fach SRAM gem. Empfehlung für die Kassette. Sollte das funktionieren und sich auch gute fahren lassen? Die Kassette sollte ja im 1 zu 1 Tausch auf den Freilauf passen.


----------



## tjm_ (6. Juni 2021)

devil77 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einer "kompakteren" Schaltung. Aktuell ist eine ADVENT Microshift 1x9 verbaut. Die Geräusche beim Schräglauf im 1. und 9. Gang sind schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Ganz davon zu sprechen das man mit dem Schaltwerk ne Maus rasieren kann die drunter durch möchte.
> Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen einfach auf 7 fach umzurüsten, reicht vollkommen. Bin ich mir aber unsicher ob das Set harmoniert bzw. ob es bessere Alternativen gibt. Kassette 7 fach SRAM PG-720 mit ZEE Schaltwerk und ZEE 10fach Shifter. Kette eine 11 fach SRAM gem. Empfehlung für die Kassette. Sollte das funktionieren und sich auch gute fahren lassen? Die Kassette sollte ja im 1 zu 1 Tausch auf den Freilauf passen.


Ist die PG7xx nicht eine klassische 7x-Kassette, also keine »gekürzte« 10x für Downhill oder so? Dann passt da nix.

Rüste mit den Zee-Komponenten lieber auf 10x um, das passt super. Das Schaltwerk ist schön kurz. Shimano Kassetten gehen auch, falls das gerade der Engpass ist.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmnn (6. Juni 2021)

devil77 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin gerade auch auf der Suche nach einer "kompakteren" Schaltung. Aktuell ist eine ADVENT Microshift 1x9 verbaut. Die Geräusche beim Schräglauf im 1. und 9. Gang sind schon etwas ungewöhnlich. Ganz davon zu sprechen das man mit dem Schaltwerk ne Maus rasieren kann die drunter durch möchte.
> Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen einfach auf 7 fach umzurüsten, reicht vollkommen. Bin ich mir aber unsicher ob das Set harmoniert bzw. ob es bessere Alternativen gibt. Kassette 7 fach SRAM PG-720 mit ZEE Schaltwerk und ZEE 10fach Shifter. Kette eine 11 fach SRAM gem. Empfehlung für die Kassette. Sollte das funktionieren und sich auch gute fahren lassen? Die Kassette sollte ja im 1 zu 1 Tausch auf den Freilauf passen.


Der Mix aus 7,10 und 11fach Komponenten wird so nicht funktionieren. Die 11fach Kette ist von der Gliederbreite zu schmal um auf 10 oder 7 Fach ordentlich zu laufen. Dazu haben die 7 und 10 bzw 11 Fach Shifter andere Übersetzungen so dass die Gänge nicht vernünftig schalten.

Es gibt 7fach Downhill Kassetten, die auf Basis von 10 oder 11fach Schaltungen aufgebaut sind. Diese lassen sich dann mit den entsprechenden Schaltkomponenten und Ketten nutzen. Diese 7 Fach Kassetten sind aber grundsätzlich nix anderes als 10 oder 11fach bei denen einfach die größten Ritzel gegen Spacer getauscht wurden. Je nach Kassette die vorhanden ist kann man das aber auch selbst machen. Hab vor ner Weile mal Spacer mit nem Schutzring gesehen die man gegen die großen Ritzel tauschen konnte. Vielleicht find ich da nochmal nen Link zu.

Hab sogar nen Forenlink gefunden in dem es um genau diese Art Umbau geht






						Zee 10-fach auf 7-fach umbauen
					

Hallo!  Ich habe an meinem Aurum eine 10-fach Rennrad Kassette. Da ich nie so viele Gänge benötige, wollte ich auf 7-fach umbauen. Von SRAM gibt es eine schöne Lösung, welche aber einfach zu teuer ist... auch im Unterhalt. Im Netz habe ich eine Anleitung für ein Saint-Schaltwerk gefunden. Ich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## devil77 (6. Juni 2021)

Aber warum mix? Sram selber empfiehlt zu der Kassette eine 11 fach Kette. Und auf den Bildern von der Kassette selber ist ein großer Spacer dabei. Deswegen dachte ich das die Kassette auf die normalen Freiläufe passt. Ich habe halt keine Info gefunden ob der Ritzelabstand eher 10 fach oder 11 fach entspricht. Das Sram Schaltwerk und Shifter passend zur Kassette sind 7 fach. Aber aktuell kaum lieferbar und das Schaltwerk 3 mal so teuer wie das Zee. Andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Slx oder XT 10 fach Kassette. Die 3 großen Ritzel gegen Spacer ersetzen. Aber auch diese Kassetten muss man erstmal finden.


----------



## joglo (6. Juni 2021)

Nur eher der Vollständigkeit halber.
Du kannst auf 7fach "zurück"bauen.
Da richtige, d.h. alter Standard 7fach Kassetten zu schmal für Freiläufe (8-12) sind brauchst Du Spacer.
7fach Kassetten sind rar bzw. nur einfache, schwere in neu mehr kaufbar (bei den neu erhältlichen einfachen Kinderbikes sind ja oft 7fach Schraubkassetten drauf). Dann brauchst nen 7fach Schalthebel und da sich bei MTB grob zwischen 9 und 10fach bei Shimano das Einzugsverhältnis geändert hat auch ein <10fach Schaltwerk.
Ist nicht zu empfehlen...

Überlegenswert wäre aber ein älteres Shimano Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig, XT, XTR oder auch RR 105, die sind gut gebraucht verfügbar, langlebig und leicht und klein, mit hochwertiger, leichter 8 oder 9fach Kassette 11-32 oder 34 oder ähnlich (alte MTB max 36 alte RR eher max 32!) und halt passend 8 oder 9-fach Trigger oder Drehgriff (z.B. Sachs Wavey) zu fahren.
Wenn zuviel Schräglauf könntest Du auch hier den Trick machen und ein Ritzel per Spacer ersetzen damit das weniger breit ist.
Funktioniert ansonsten top und ist leicht und kompakt und für den Allroundeinsatz und ein 20" Bike reicht die Bandbreite und Feinabstufung eigentlich locker aus. Einzig die Optik je nach Schaltwerk für manche Bikes zu klassisch.


----------



## devil77 (6. Juni 2021)

Nur zur Sicherheit, ich meine die Sram 7 fach GX1 Kassette. Keine alte 7 fach.


----------



## tjm_ (6. Juni 2021)

devil77 schrieb:


> Aber warum mix? Sram selber empfiehlt zu der Kassette eine 11 fach Kette. Und auf den Bildern von der Kassette selber ist ein großer Spacer dabei. Deswegen dachte ich das die Kassette auf die normalen Freiläufe passt. Ich habe halt keine Info gefunden ob der Ritzelabstand eher 10 fach oder 11 fach entspricht. Das Sram Schaltwerk und Shifter passend zur Kassette sind 7 fach. Aber aktuell kaum lieferbar und das Schaltwerk 3 mal so teuer wie das Zee. Andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Slx oder XT 10 fach Kassette. Die 3 großen Ritzel gegen Spacer ersetzen. Aber auch diese Kassetten muss man erstmal finden.


Ok, dann ist die Kassette doch anders, als ich das vermutet hatte. Aber warum denn genau die? Warum nicht normal 10x?

Ich habe kürzlich ein Zee Schaltwerk bis 28 Zähne und den passenden Schaltgriff gekauft, das war gar kein Problem und auch recht günstig. Schaltwerk gibt's bei CNC. Dazu eine gebrauchte 11-32 XT-Kassette. Läuft nach kurzem Befeilen des B-Link super. Mit dem Schaltwerk bis 36Z geht's vermutlich auch ohne feilen, aber das war gerade nicht günstig verfügbar. Die Kombination hat am 20" gute Bodenfreiheit.

t.


----------



## devil77 (6. Juni 2021)

Also was ich bisher gefunden habe und scheinbar auch läuft sind folgende Kombinationen

Sram GX1 DH 7fach Kassette - 11 fach Shifter - Schaltwerk 
Kassette ist für 11 fach ausgelegt und kommt schon mit Space für den Freilaufkörper

andere Variante

Shimano 10 fach Kassette SLX oder XT (hier sind die 3 größten Ritze als Block und können einfach weg gelassen werden) - ZEE Schaltwerk und ZEE Shifter

7 fach einfach aus dem Grund da man dann ein Schaltwerk mit kurzen Käfig fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (6. Juni 2021)

devil77 schrieb:


> Also was ich bisher gefunden habe und scheinbar auch läuft sind folgende Kombinationen
> 
> Sram GX1 DH 7fach Kassette - 11 fach Shifter - Schaltwerk
> Kassette ist für 11 fach ausgelegt und kommt schon mit Space für den Freilaufkörper
> ...


Der Grund für 7x ist doch nichtig, wenn du mit dem gleichen Schaltwerk auch 10x aufbauen kannst! Das Zee ist kurz und läuft einwandfrei mit einer 10x 11-32 oder sogar einer 11-36, angeblich sogar bis 40. Bis 32 kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Warum dann die 7x-Bastelei mit eingeschränktem großem Ritzel? Das ist völlig unnötig.

t.


----------



## Ivenl (6. Juni 2021)

devil77 schrieb:


> Also was ich bisher gefunden habe und scheinbar auch läuft sind folgende Kombinationen
> 
> Sram GX1 DH 7fach Kassette - 11 fach Shifter - Schaltwerk
> Kassette ist für 11 fach ausgelegt und kommt schon mit Space für den Freilaufkörper
> ...


Geht auch mit jeder Rennrad/ gravel Kassette und nem Rennrad Schaltwerk. Ist wahrscheinlich deutlich günstiger


----------



## devil77 (6. Juni 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Der Grund für 7x ist doch nichtig, wenn du mit dem gleichen Schaltwerk auch 10x aufbauen kannst! Das Zee ist kurz und läuft einwandfrei mit einer 10x 11-32 oder sogar einer 11-36, angeblich sogar bis 40. Bis 32 kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Warum dann die 7x-Bastelei mit eingeschränktem großem Ritzel? Das ist völlig unnötig.
> 
> t.


Warum bist Du der Meinung für mich sei der Grund auf 7 fach zu gehen nichtig? Ich will nicht noch mehr Gänge. Für mich ist es vollkommen sinnlos ein Kinderbike mit 20" Bereifung auf 9fach oder 10 fach zu fahren. Für was muss man hinten so eine große Kassette fahren? Nur damit das Schaltwerk fast am Boden schleift? 7 fach ist für mich der Grund einerseits kurze Schaltwerke fahren zu können und den Schräglauf der Kette zu minimieren. Die Möglichkeit direkt auf 9 fach Rennrad zu gehen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit die ich mir mal anschauen könnte. Das größte Problem zur Zeit ist noch nicht das was man möchte sondern was kann man noch kaufen


----------



## tjm_ (6. Juni 2021)

devil77 schrieb:


> Warum bist Du der Meinung für mich sei der Grund auf 7 fach zu gehen nichtig? Ich will nicht noch mehr Gänge. Für mich ist es vollkommen sinnlos ein Kinderbike mit 20" Bereifung auf 9fach oder 10 fach zu fahren. Für was muss man hinten so eine große Kassette fahren? Nur damit das Schaltwerk fast am Boden schleift? 7 fach ist für mich der Grund einerseits kurze Schaltwerke fahren zu können und den Schräglauf der Kette zu minimieren. Die Möglichkeit direkt auf 9 fach Rennrad zu gehen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit die ich mir mal anschauen könnte. Das größte Problem zur Zeit ist noch nicht das was man möchte sondern was kann man noch kaufen


Weil das Schaltwerk, das du vorgeschlagen hast, identisch auch mit 10x betrieben werden kann. Der Abstand zum Boden verändert sich beim Zee nicht, ob du nun die letzten drei Ritzel wegspacerst oder nutzt.

Aber ich muss hier niemanden bekehren. Viel Erfolg beim Basteln.

t.


----------



## devil77 (6. Juni 2021)

Ach ist das schön. Nicht einfach auf das eingehen was andere Leute einfach möchte. Für Tips bin ich dankbar aber Leute dann schon abwertend behandelt wenn man nicht gleicher Meinung ist. Einfach ein Traum. Ich werde das ganze einfach selber probieren und umbauen, gut ist.


----------



## nmnn (7. Juni 2021)

Ich find die Idee ganz gut. Bin eh grad am sammeln der letzten Teile für das Bike meines Sohnes. Sieben Gänge sollten für den Anfang echt reichen. Und die Kassette kann man später immer noch tauschen. Hab mir jetzt auch tatsächlich von Box Components den 24er DH KASSETTEN Spacer bestellt. BMO hatte gestern noch einen in Bestand falls wer schnell zuschlagen möchte 😉. Kommt dann in Verwendung mit nem Zee oder Saint Shifter und nem Zee Schaltwerk (10fach). Kassette such ich noch. Der Optik wegen hätte ich gerne eine schwarze, muss mal bei Sunrace schauen.... 

Was die Funktionalität des Schaltwerk angeht. Es gibt 2 verschiedene Varianten. Einmal die SS und einmal die GS. SS funktioniert bis 28 Z und GS mit 32Z und 36Z Kassetten. Wer also ein Shortcage Schaltwerk nutzen möchte, sollte sich vorab überlegen was er an Übersetzung fahren möchte, und kann dann entsprechend das Schaltwerk dazu aussuchen.


----------



## kajmania (7. Juni 2021)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie der Beginner des Beitrags, ich habe leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Meine Kurze ist ein Leichtgewicht und dementsprechend auch nicht besonders kräftig. Am neuen VPace war eine X5 Trigger / X7 Schaltwerkkombi verbaut. Schalten unmöglich, nicht nur wegen der Kraft, sondern auch aufgrund der Ergonomie des Schifters. Ich habe auf X0 Drehgriff umgerüstet. Runterschalten geht jetzt, rauf leider noch nicht. Die benötigte Handkraft ist einfach zu groß. Liegt vermutlich am Schaltwerk..... ? Gibt es irgendwo weniger starke Schaltwerkfedern? Lohnt es sich auf X0 DH umzubauen?

Irgend ne andere Lösung um die Schaltkräfte runter zu bringen?

Sram Rocket mit Shimanoschaltwerk (2:1) bringt das auch die Kräfte runter?

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ivenl (7. Juni 2021)

Xx1 Schaltwerk+ Trigger funktioniert super einfach, falls dir das hilft


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (7. Juni 2021)

Shimano Zee (schaltwerk + shifter) hat bei meiner  5j Tochter Marke Spargeltarzan (sportlich aber reißt keine Bäume aus) wunder gewirkt.
Davor hatte ich von Sram x5 bis X0 (Shifter uns Schaltwerke) alles mögliche dran.


----------



## kajmania (7. Juni 2021)

Krabbenkoenig schrieb:


> Shimano Zee (schaltwerk + shifter) hat bei meiner  5j Tochter Marke Spargeltarzan (sportlich aber reißt keine Bäume aus) wunder gewirkt.
> Davor hatte ich von Sram x5 bis X0 (Shifter uns Schaltwerke) alles mögliche dran.


Danke für den Tipp, mal gucken was es da gibt... Zee hab ich noch gar nicht in der Restekiste.... ich denke aber echt es liegt am X7 Schaltwerk das zu straff ist. Ich hab an einem meiner Radl X0 DH Schaltwerk und Drehgriff und das geht butterweich. Ich wollte es eigentlich vermeiden ein nagelneues X0 Schaltwerk ans Kinderradl zu bauen, aber ich vermute es kommt mich günstiger als ZEE + Shifter... ich schau mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krabbenkoenig (7. Juni 2021)

Zee + Shifter hatte mich damals keine 70€ gekostet (kann aber natürlich durch die aktuelle Marktsituation anders aussehen..).


----------



## Inbusschluessel (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo, 
mein Großer wird nächsten Monat 5 und steigt dann zum Geburtstag auf sein neues 20" um. Es wird ein Orbea Laufey H30. Ist ein tolles Bike aber mit 36er 9fach Kassette und Altus Schaltung Bodenfreiheitstechnisch eine Katastrophe. Da ich keine Lust hatte weitere 175 Euro für Zee, 10fach Kassette, Schifter und Kette auszugeben habe ich erfolgreich ein Sora RD-R3000 mit kurzem Käfig verbaut. Kostenpunkt 23,95 bei Rose (max. 32 Zähne). Geht gerade noch, schaltet aber gut und hat deutlich mehr Bodenfreiheit. 
Ich kann die Meinung, dass eine solche Untersetzung an einem Kinderbike übertrieben wäre nicht teilen. Eher reicht das meinem Sohn sogar nicht. 
Wir wohnen in recht bergigem Gelände und so habe ich auch schon das 16" Naloo Chameleon meines Sohnes auf Stumy Archer srf3 umgerüstet und habe im Laufe der Zeit hinten von original 16 auf 24 Zähne hochgerüstet. Damit macht er mir an unseren Bergen schon fast was vor. Vor allem auf den bergigen Trails durch die Wälder hilft das sehr. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch das Kettenblatt seines Laufey angefasst. Einfachkurbeln mit weniger 32/30 Zähne sind nicht zu bekommen. Warum eigentlich nicht? Habe deshalb die original Kurbel umgearbeitet. 

aufgepresstes Kettenblatt von der Kurbel runtergefräst.
Zentrierung angefräst
Adapterring für Deore XT 24 Zähne Ritzel mit 68er Teilkreis gedreht. Dabei auf gleiche Kettenlinie geachtet.
Deore XT 24 Zähne Ritzel mit Adapterring an die Kurbel Zentrierung geschraubt
Die Untersetzung ist jetzt so, als hätte das Bike bei original Kettenblatt ein 44er Ritzel hinten drauf. 
Natürlich leidet die Übersetzung dadurch, aber ich frage mich, welche/r 5 Jährig/e, mit dem 11er Ritzel hinten knapp 30 km/h auf der Geraden auf Dauer schafft.? Die ca. 23km/h die meiner jetzt schaffen wird sollten ausreichen. Und am Berg werde ich wohl bald immer weniger Chancen haben . 

Na ja, so habe ich es jedenfalls gemacht. Kann Ende nächsten Monat mal berichten, ob das soweit funktioniert und wie mein Sohn mit Schaltung und Untersetzung klarkommt.


----------



## smoorface (8. Juni 2021)

unser Sohn fährt ein 10 Fach Zee SW mit XT Trigger und 11-36 Sram XX Kassette. 
Läuft Butterweich


----------



## kajmania (8. Juni 2021)

Inbusschluessel schrieb:


> Zentrierung angefräst
> Adapterring für Deore XT 24 Zähne Ritzel mit 68er Teilkreis gedreht. Dabei auf gleiche Kettenlinie geachtet.
> Deore XT 24 Zähne Ritzel mit Adapterring an die Kurbel Zentrierung geschraubt



Das schaut super aus! Schön wenn man Zugriff auf Metall verarbeitende Betriebe hat  Fehlen vielleicht noch ein paar Ausfräsungen im Adapter für die Optik und Gewicht?


----------



## tjm_ (8. Juni 2021)

Inbusschluessel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Großer wird nächsten Monat 5 und steigt dann zum Geburtstag auf sein neues 20" um. Es wird ein Orbea Laufey H30. Ist ein tolles Bike aber mit 36er 9fach Kassette und Altus Schaltung Bodenfreiheitstechnisch eine Katastrophe. Da ich keine Lust hatte weitere 175 Euro für Zee, 10fach Kassette, Schifter und Kette auszugeben habe ich erfolgreich ein Sora RD-R3000 mit kurzem Käfig verbaut. Kostenpunkt 23,95 bei Rose (max. 32 Zähne). Geht gerade noch, schaltet aber gut und hat deutlich mehr Bodenfreiheit.
> Ich kann die Meinung, dass eine solche Untersetzung an einem Kinderbike übertrieben wäre nicht teilen. Eher reicht das meinem Sohn sogar nicht.
> Wir wohnen in recht bergigem Gelände und so habe ich auch schon das 16" Naloo Chameleon meines Sohnes auf Stumy Archer srf3 umgerüstet und habe im Laufe der Zeit hinten von original 16 auf 24 Zähne hochgerüstet. Damit macht er mir an unseren Bergen schon fast was vor. Vor allem auf den bergigen Trails durch die Wälder hilft das sehr.
> ...


Der Umbau der Kurbel ist eine super Lösung! Ich habe ähnliches gemacht, indem ich bei einem verpressten Kettenblatt die Arme stehen ließ, durchbohrt habe und als neuen »Spider« nutze. 

Doku ist irgendwo im Kurbel-thread.

t.


----------



## kajmania (8. Juni 2021)

smoorface schrieb:


> unser Sohn fährt ein 10 Fach Zee SW mit XT Trigger und 11-36 Sram XX Kassette.
> Läuft Butterweich


Ich hab noch ein XT M786-GS (mittler Käfig) in der Restekiste. Ist die Käfiglänge ähnlich dem Zee mittel?


----------



## Inbusschluessel (8. Juni 2021)

kajmania schrieb:


> Das schaut super aus! Schön wenn man Zugriff auf Metall verarbeitende Betriebe hat  Fehlen vielleicht noch ein paar Ausfräsungen im Adapter für die Optik und Gewicht?


Danke 🙂. Ja, mein Arbeitgeber ist da sehr entgegenkommend. Da schiebe ich dann des öfteren am Wochenende private Nachtschichten. Ausfräsungen in lustigen Formen, dass es auch cool aussieht, sind recht aufwendig zu programmieren und die Gewichtsersparnis bei diesem Bauteil im wenige Gramm Bereich. Aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal 😅. Kommt ja noch ein Kleiner Biker nach.


----------



## smoorface (9. Juni 2021)

kajmania schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein XT M786-GS (mittler Käfig) in der Restekiste. Ist die Käfiglänge ähnlich dem Zee mittel?



der Käfig beim XT ist länger, funktioniert mit einer 36 Kassette ohne Probleme


----------



## MasterMind145 (12. Juni 2021)

Wir haben eine achtfach China Kassette 11-40, in Verbindung mit einem alten deoreLX Schalter und einem MicroShift- Schaltwerk. Funktioniert sehr gut am Kubike 20“. Vorne eine gekürzte die Deore Kurbel mit nem ovalen (biopace) 28er Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil77 (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
mein Umbau ist fertig und folgende Sachen sind auf jeden Fall besser geworden. Durch die 7 Gänge ist der Schräglauf geringer und das Kind kann in allen Gängen bedenkenlos rückwärts treten. Vorher hakte es beim 42er Ritzel merklich und die Kette "tanzte" öfter auf der Kante Richtung Speichen. Ein großer Vorteil ist das sich die Bodenfreiheit erheblich gesteigert hat. Auf dem Bild sieht man den Zollstock. Das war ungefähr die Höhe bis wohin das Schaltwerk vorher reichte. Durch den neuen Shifter und Bremshebel mit schmaler Schelle sitzen die Schaltwippen jetzt deutlich unter dem Griff. Damit kann das Kind die Hebel jetzt direkt drücken oder ziehen. Vorher saßen die Wippen 1-2cm neben dem Griff und ohne Hand umsetzten war es unmöglich zu schalten. Jetzt geht die Kraft direkt in die Wippe und sogar 2 Gänge auf einmal sind kein Problem. Ich denke wer ähnliche Probleme hat sollte versuchen die Shifter mehr in Richtung Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## derwp (24. Juni 2021)

Inbusschluessel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Großer wird nächsten Monat 5 und steigt dann zum Geburtstag auf sein neues 20" um. Es wird ein Orbea Laufey H30. Ist ein tolles Bike aber mit 36er 9fach Kassette und Altus Schaltung Bodenfreiheitstechnisch eine Katastrophe. Da ich keine Lust hatte weitere 175 Euro für Zee, 10fach Kassette, Schifter und Kette auszugeben habe ich erfolgreich ein Sora RD-R3000 mit kurzem Käfig verbaut. Kostenpunkt 23,95 bei Rose (max. 32 Zähne). Geht gerade noch, schaltet aber gut und hat deutlich mehr Bodenfreiheit.
> Ich kann die Meinung, dass eine solche Untersetzung an einem Kinderbike übertrieben wäre nicht teilen. Eher reicht das meinem Sohn sogar nicht.
> Wir wohnen in recht bergigem Gelände und so habe ich auch schon das 16" Naloo Chameleon meines Sohnes auf Stumy Archer srf3 umgerüstet und habe im Laufe der Zeit hinten von original 16 auf 24 Zähne hochgerüstet. Damit macht er mir an unseren Bergen schon fast was vor. Vor allem auf den bergigen Trails durch die Wälder hilft das sehr.
> ...



Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Orbea. Wird seit Ostern hier gefahren und trotz eines ekelhaft hässlichen Sturzbügel wie man ihn in den 90ern über den Schaltwerken hatte, musste ich das Schaltauge schon etliche Male "professionell" zurückbiegen. Das ist wirklich unschön. Dabei waren da noch nichtmal Stürze dabei. Ich werde das dann wohl auch mal mit dem Sora Schaltwerk versuchen, vielleicht bringt das ja Besserung


----------



## Inbusschluessel (24. Juni 2021)

derwp schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Orbea. Wird seit Ostern hier gefahren und trotz eines ekelhaft hässlichen Sturzbügel wie man ihn in den 90ern über den Schaltwerken hatte, musste ich das Schaltauge schon etliche Male "professionell" zurückbiegen. Das ist wirklich unschön. Dabei waren da noch nichtmal Stürze dabei. Ich werde das dann wohl auch mal mit dem Sora Schaltwerk versuchen, vielleicht bringt das ja Besserung


Ich hoffe, dass die gewonnene Bodenfreiheit diese Probleme etwas minimiert. Ich habe dahingehend leider noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können, da bei uns das Bike erst Mitte nächsten Monat "aktiviert" wird. Du benötigst allerdings eine etwas längere B Schraube. Nicht zu lang (5mm länger), da das schon ziemlich fummelig ist, die an dem Parallelogramm vorbei wieder eingeschraubt zu bekommen. 
Wünsche viel Erfolg.


----------



## BjoernKoch (7. Juli 2022)

Guten Abend Gemeinde,
ich habe aktuell an dem 20“ Seeker vom kleinen Anverwandten das gleiche bekannte Problem. Die Schaltung geht schwergängig und das 42er Ritzel geht schwerer und läuft unsauberer, als das zweitgrößte Ritzel.

Sohnemann ist im Urlaub ein Bike mit Gripshift gefahren und möchte das jetzt auch haben. Hat wer einen Tipp? Hätte jetzt auf Zee umgebaut, aber er möchte da halt lieber die Drehschalter haben. Sollte auch mindestens 8fach haben.

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Björn


----------



## Deleted 210077 (8. Juli 2022)

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber ich denke die Sramx5 oder x4 ist 9 Fach mit grip shift zu haben und recht günstig.


----------



## St-Pedali (23. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Allerseits,
darf ich fragen, was letzter Stand in Sachen  Schaltungsoptimierung am Early Rider ist? Die BC-Schaltung hat auch bei uns die treffend beschriebenen Probleme bereitet. Vor allem die oberen zwei Pizza-Ritzel kann mein Sohnemann nur unter Zuhilfenahme des Daumenballens hochdrücken. Sieht qualvoll aus. Und führt dazu, dass er schon weit vor Beginn von Steigungen frustriert an der Schaltung rummestelt. Das gehört geändert.

Da ich eh Kette und Ritzel tauschen muss würde ich gleich Schaltwerk und Shifter modifizieren. Trigger ist für ihn okay. Ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass 9/10-fach-Schatwerke an 8-fach-Triggern die Bedienkräfte herabsetzen, weil in den oberen Gängen dann mehr „Luft“ bleibt? Die Federspannung wird auf diese Weise ja nicht komplett ausgereizt. Oder was bewirkt die bessere Schaltbarkeit?

Also: Ein paar konkrete Tipps zu Schaltwerken, Trigger, Käfiglänge und Ritzelabstufungen werden dankbar entgegen genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St-Pedali (18. November 2022)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> darf ich fragen, was letzter Stand in Sachen  Schaltungsoptimierung am Early Rider ist? Die BC-Schaltung hat auch bei uns die treffend beschriebenen Probleme bereitet. Vor allem die oberen zwei Pizza-Ritzel kann mein Sohnemann nur unter Zuhilfenahme des Daumenballens hochdrücken. Sieht qualvoll aus. Und führt dazu, dass er schon weit vor Beginn von Steigungen frustriert an der Schaltung rummestelt. Das gehört geändert.
> 
> Da ich eh Kette und Ritzel tauschen muss würde ich gleich Schaltwerk und Shifter modifizieren. Trigger ist für ihn okay. Ist meine Vermutung richtig, dass 9/10-fach-Schatwerke an 8-fach-Triggern die Bedienkräfte herabsetzen, weil in den oberen Gängen dann mehr „Luft“ bleibt? Die Federspannung wird auf diese Weise ja nicht komplett ausgereizt. Oder was bewirkt die bessere Schaltbarkeit?
> ...


Hilfe!!! Kann und will denn keiner was zu meinen Fragen sagen? Bitte, bitte!


----------

